# Oase 600 Lily pipe sizes?



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Hi all. 
What lily pipe size do I need for the Oase thermo 600?
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/oase-biomaster-thermo-600-aquarium-external-filter-2389-p.asp
In the filter description it says: *Connection for hoses ø (int./ext.)* 16 / 22 mm
Does this mean it has both 16mm & 22mm hoses?


----------



## Zeus. (28 Jul 2018)

Think it means tubing with 16mm internal diameter and 22mm external diameter so tube wall is 3mm thick


----------



## alto (28 Jul 2018)

That’s a standard filter tubing size, eg 
9/12
12/16
16/22

Pond filters may use a step up from the 16/22


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Think it means tubing with 16mm internal diameter and 22mm external diameter so tube wall is 3mm thick


Top man  So its 17mm set I will need? 
Not sure whether to go for glass or stainless steel. I notice the class ones have the bigger lily shape output, does this help circulation?


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> That’s a standard filter tubing size, eg
> 9/12
> 12/16
> 16/22
> ...


Cheers Alto.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (28 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Top man  So its 17mm set I will need?
> Not sure whether to go for glass or stainless steel. I notice the class ones have the bigger lily shape output, does this help circulation?



Yes. 17 is the magic number.


----------



## Zeus. (28 Jul 2018)

Glass looks better but fragile, stainless steel lasts but you see them more. 

I would go glass with surface skimmer with SS backup for emergency


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Glass looks better but fragile, stainless steel lasts but you see them more.
> 
> I would go glass with surface skimmer with SS backup for emergency


The plastic ones that will come with the filter will be back up 
I was just looking at the glass skimmer variant and also noticed it last night on youtube in quite a few tanks.
They are a great idea but also stick out in the tank more when you are attempting to minimize hardware in the tank?
The steel ones look good, giving a sort of industrial Chic tech look to the tank but now I'm thinking they will not be as flexible in terms of positioning due to needing the brackets attached to the wall etc.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (30 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> The plastic ones that will come with the filter will be back up
> I was just looking at the glass skimmer variant and also noticed it last night on youtube in quite a few tanks.
> They are a great idea but also stick out in the tank more when you are attempting to minimize hardware in the tank?
> The steel ones look good, giving a sort of industrial Chic tech look to the tank but now I'm thinking they will not be as flexible in terms of positioning due to needing the brackets attached to the wall etc.



I got the Chihiros ones and they are nice. They dont need brackets and you can turn the outflow, plus you can dismantle it for cleaning which is a very nice feature.


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> I got the Chihiros ones and they are nice. They dont need brackets and you can turn the outflow, plus you can dismantle it for cleaning which is a very nice feature.


Many thanks Goncalo.
These are really nice. I like the fact the outflow can be turned, I thought the metal type was fixed.
Had a look at these online. It seems there is no 17mm version?


----------



## Siege (30 Jul 2018)

18mm will be fine. Dip the end of your filter tube in boiling water for a couple of secs and it’ll stretch over.

Check out the ones with a skim attachment. Will suck up all surface film.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> 18mm will be fine. Dip the end of your filter tube in boiling water for a couple of secs and it’ll stretch over.
> 
> Check out the ones with a skim attachment. Will suck up all surface film.



I bet the outside diameter of the SS 18mm lily pipes is less than the glass 17mm lily pipes! Has to be when you think about it. Plus an 18mm pipe will have less reduction in the flow also.
As to the shape of the outlet of the lily pipe and it’s effect on the tank turnover! Well that’s a completely different story/effect


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> 18mm will be fine. Dip the end of your filter tube in boiling water for a couple of secs and it’ll stretch over.
> 
> Check out the ones with a skim attachment. Will suck up all surface film.


Cheers mate


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jul 2018)

Or does the size ref to the outside diameter not the internal! Bet it does


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Or does the size ref to the outside diameter not the internal! Bet it does


I believe it is the outside diameter.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (30 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Many thanks Goncalo.
> These are really nice. I like the fact the outflow can be turned, I thought the metal type was fixed.
> Had a look at these online. It seems there is no 17mm version?



It’s the L. It’s the ones I got.


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> It’s the L. It’s the ones I got.


Cheers Concalo. Just had a look at one of your aquascapes. In the later images, I can see the steel lily pipes. Look very nice.


----------

